# Another 99 Whizzer



## mason_man (Dec 16, 2010)

Well here's my 99 Whizzer,it's gone thur a few changes over the pass 11yrs.I haven't done the heat coating yet,so the temperature are still in the high 400F.I've put the NE upgrades,carb is a 26mm with a #130 main jet,HP cam and mushroom lifters.auto clutch almost done.Hope you like.  Ray


----------

